# Delivery 🥗 - Missing meal



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I ordered DD (DoorDash) and my daughters meal was missing. It came in a see through white bag so I feel the dasher should have spotted the discrepancy. 

Thinking about what I should rate the driver 🤔. The resturant is getting a 3. It's a pricey place and I love the food so couldn't give it 1 star. Also another factor, may get the same driver in the future.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Waltz into the restaurant in question and raise a fuss and cough and sniffle all over the place and say "it's just allergies"

In all seriousness, call DD and ask for a refund or partial. Most places don't use clear bags these days. If there were 3 meals ordered and only 2 boxes were in the bag, they should have questioned it


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I ordered DD (DoorDash) and my daughters meal was missing. It came in a see through white bag so I feel the dasher should have spotted the discrepancy.
> 
> Thinking about what I should rate the driver &#129300;. The resturant is getting a 3. It's a pricey place and I love the food so couldn't give it 1 star. Also another factor, may get the same driver in the future.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Can you call the restaurant?



The queen &#128120; said:


> Can you call the restaurant?


I don't know how DD works but maybe call the driver as well?



The queen &#128120; said:


> Can you call the restaurant?
> 
> 
> I don't know how DD works but maybe call the driver as well?


Poor girl not wrong her food on the bag. Kids can be disappointed. Please talk to her so she understand that they made a mistake.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

You'll probably get a refund for the missing stuff. 

Unless you're sure the driver stole it, I'd just refrain from rating.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Waltz into the restaurant in question and raise a fuss and cough and sniffle all over the place and say "it's just allergies"
> 
> In all seriousness, call DD and ask for a refund or partial. Most places don't use clear bags these days. If there were 3 meals ordered and only 2 boxes were in the bag, they should have questioned it





The queen &#128120; said:


> Can you call the restaurant?
> 
> 
> I don't know how DD works but maybe call the driver as well?
> ...


I clicked help and reported the missing item and they refunded me immediatly.

Have to say the DD app is very customer friendly.

We also made do with the missing meal and shared. But just not a great way to start a meal, with food missing. I suspect the dasher never checked. Otherwise he would see the items and receipt didnt match.



reg barclay said:


> You'll probably get a refund for the missing stuff. Unless you're sure the driver stole it, I'd just refrain from rating.


Never crossed my mind that he stole it &#128514;. Please tell me that's not a thing.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I ordered DD (DoorDash) and my daughters meal was missing. It came in a see through white bag so I feel the dasher should have spotted the discrepancy.
> 
> Thinking about what I should rate the driver &#129300;. The resturant is getting a 3. It's a pricey place and I love the food so couldn't give it 1 star. Also another factor, may get the same driver in the future.
> 
> Any suggestions?


5 stars and a pack of condoms... the driver is always getting screwed after all


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I suspect the dasher never checked. Otherwise he would see the items and receipt didnt match.


I have to admit, I rarely check. I just take the bag the restaurant gives me and assume everything's there. Often the bags are already stapled or sealed anyway. (And particularly now, if I was doing DD, I'd assume people don't want the driver opening their bags). So unless it's something obvious that's missing, I wouldn't notice.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Can you call the restaurant?
> 
> I don't know how DD works but maybe call the driver as well?


IMO there's little point calling the restaurant or driver. DD is the one who charges the customer, and they're the ones who can refund it. The restaurant will likely say to call DD if it was placed through them.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

It's the restaurant duty to make sure everything is inside the bags they staple shut and seal. Most times Dasher will ask if everything is in the bag or confirm the number of items and the restaurant will say everything is in the bag..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Waltz into the restaurant in question and raise a fuss and cough and sniffle all over the place and say "it's just allergies"
> 
> In all seriousness, call DD and ask for a refund or partial. Most places don't use clear bags these days. If there were 3 meals ordered and only 2 boxes were in the bag, they should have questioned it


I choked on a Dr. Pepper fountain Drink at a store a few days ago.
It set off an Angry Coughing fit as my Lungs objected to breathing carbonated soda.

Should have SEEN the Looks of Horror of the patrons spaced 6 feet apart !

I had to announce that i had inhaled soda !


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

LazyBumBunny said:


> It's the restaurant duty to make sure everything is inside the bags they staple shut and seal. Most times Dasher will ask if everything is in the bag or confirm the number of items and the restaurant will say everything is in the bag..


I get that, but the driver should make sure everything is on the bag as well. Am I. Wrong?

If I would do DD I would do that. Why? Because it's how I roll. Sorry .


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Dashers cant be penalized for missing items. I delivered an order from Fridays last week and the customer called me when I got home. She said that he gave me negative ratings because there were no mashed potatoes in her sealed bag. I asked her how the hell Im supposed to know if the bag is sealed and she actually agreed with me and apologized. I saw that my score was 4.82 (down from 4.87). I wrote a letter to support and they told me that any negative scores due to missing items would be automatically deleted by next day and my rating was back up to 4.87


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

One star, tip revoked. Period. Driver can take it up with the restaurant.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

It’s the drivers job to pick up food from point A and deliver to point B. It’s on the restaurant to give the driver the correct items in the order. Driver can do nothing about it after he already dropped off.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I Am a heavy Dasher, almost 3800 deliveries. I check the order the best I can and find items missing commonly. When the bag is sealed I run through the order with the restaurant and many just say "it's all there" with an attitude. I do the best I can but if the bag is sealed not much I can do.

I do feel bad for your daughter @Mkang14 When it's a little kid it bugs me. Once I delivered and was talking to the mother. While standing there the little girl opened the bag and her meal was missing. She started crying and my heart just melted. I called the owner of the restaurant who I knew from doing so many deliveries and he made a meal. It was five minutes away so I drove and got it and brought it back for the little girl. I would never do that except for a little girl crying LOL .


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

I just give it a once over. I am not going to check to make sure you have your side of grits and manhandle the food. We are drivers delivering food cargo. The restaurant should also get a call from you. That will let them know a staff screwed up and pay attention.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

SHalester said:


> take it up with the restaurant.


Gimme back my missing stars:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I guess I should have said if there was rating for restaurant and driver I could nail the restaurant and maybe slightly downgrade the driver. I only use UE and GH and can never remember which one allows me to rate the restaurant. BUT from the paying customer point of view they were shorted and the only contact is the driver.
In the bad old days when we had to go GET our food you would drive back and have a tantrum; what can you do with delivery? Contact restaurant and blow a fuse? Won't help the missing eats. 
Certainly nobody earned a tip; that would be pulled back.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I Am a heavy Dasher, almost 3800 deliveries. I check the order the best I can and find items missing commonly. When the bag is sealed I run through the order with the restaurant and many just say "it's all there" with an attitude. I do the best I can but if the bag is sealed not much I can do.
> 
> I do feel bad for your daughter @Mkang14 When it's a little kid it bugs me. Once I delivered and was talking to the mother. While standing there the little girl opened the bag and her meal was missing. She started crying and my heart just melted. I called the owner of the restaurant who I knew from doing so many deliveries and he made a meal. It was five minutes away so I drove and got it and brought it back for the little girl. I would never do that except for a little girl crying LOL .


Aww. It's a parental thing where we want to make sure kids eat, never want to see them hungry and seeing them cry because they didnt get food is so sad.

Luckily with my daughter she didn't realize anything was wrong. I just gave her my sandwhich and ate the leftovers (which was half) and a side salad. Usually when I make them food I dont make a plate for myself, I eat their left overs. Great way to prevent over eating.



SHalester said:


> I guess I should have said if there was rating for restaurant and driver I could nail the restaurant and maybe slightly downgrade the driver. I only use UE and GH and can never remember which one allows me to rate the restaurant. BUT from the paying customer point of view they were shorted and the only contact is the driver.
> In the bad old days when we had to go GET our food you would drive back and have a tantrum; what can you do with delivery? Contact restaurant and blow a fuse? Won't help the missing eats.
> Certainly nobody earned a tip; that would be pulled back.


DD rating screen.
They are really quick at resolving issues.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Aww. It's a parental thing where we want to make sure kids eat, never want to see them hungry and seeing them cry because they didnt get food is so sad.
> 
> Luckily with my daughter she didn't realize anything was wrong. I just gave her my sandwhich and ate the leftovers (which was half) and a side salad. Usually when I make them food I dont make a plate for myself, I eat their left overs. Great way to prevent over eating.
> 
> ...


What a amazing mom you are. I used to eat my kids left over. That is what mothers do. ❤❤❤


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SHalester said:


> One star, tip revoked. Period. Driver can take it up with the restaurant.


You're winner


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

:frown:

https://help.doordash.com/consumers...issing-an-item-incorrect-order?language=en_US


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Different issue, so slightly off topic. But here's a story of one of my best customers ever.

Restaurant gave me the food in a large paper bag. It's pretty full, and apparently some of it must have been dripping out. As I get out of the car, I start walking up the driveway and the bag splits. I look down at the food scattered on the driveway. And just at that moment the customer pops out of the door. I apologize, tell her what happened, and that if she brings a brush and some bags I'll put it in the garbage. She's very understanding, and we both clean up the driveway. She insists I still get paid, and says she'll ask for a refund for the food afterwards. I'm happy enough with getting paid and no complaint, then she hands me a $10 cash tip.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I would make up for the missing meal by eating the driver :redface:


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Never crossed my mind that he stole it &#128514;. Please tell me that's not a thing.


Didn't you see that thread where a member was talking about all the new kinds of food he had discovered driving for Eats? I kept asking him if he became familiar with the restaurant's food because he ordered for himself while there, or went back later. After not replying Tempting Fate finally pointed out the dude was clearly eating his customer's food.

The dude then replied to the thread admitting guilt.

But he said he had stopped.

Uh huh.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Didn't you see that thread where a member was talking about all the new kinds of food he had discovered driving for Eats? I kept asking him if he became familiar with the restaurant's food because he ordered for himself while there, or went back later. After not replying Tempting Fate finally pointed out the dude was clearly eating his customer's food.
> 
> The dude then replied to the thread admitting guilt.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, you bet I remember &#128514;

But I thought he took some other dashers, customers food, while he was at chipotle. Not his own customers. I also know some also grab a few fries.

But I didnt know anyone was stupid enough to take a whole meal from their own customers. That's asking to get deactivated.



Jon Stoppable said:


> I would make up for the missing meal by eating the driver :redface:


They probably deserved it &#128533;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> But I didnt know anyone was stupid enough to take a whole meal from their own customers. That's asking to get deactivated.


I don't order through Eats (live to far from town) but it seems that Eats drivers require more scrutiny than when the driver is just giving the customer a ride. I mean if it's just you in the car you're only trusting your life with the driver. It's just a life. You lose it, you get another one. But with eats we're talkin' FOOD man. FOOD! This is *serious*. I don't _even_ want to get the vaguest notion you were messin' with my FOOD dude.

So just on GP I would one star the driver who brought you the empty bag, just so he won't be elected to ever bring you food again.

But that's just me...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> I would make up for the missing meal by eating the driver :redface:


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Never crossed my mind that he stole it &#128514;. Please tell me that's not a thing.


Was @Pax_Buster the driver?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> WTF


ok, I did amend my reply some later on in this thread. BUT my day is made I got a WOW from @doyousensehumor I try to get one a day...

BUT I kinda do still stand by my replies. As a paying customer your only 3d connection is the driver. But for sure, the pretip is adjust to zero. Can't change that stand, at all. So the WTF can stand in all it's glory, aye? 

Now 2 WOWs I should sign off while I"m ahead.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I ordered DD (DoorDash) and my daughters meal was missing. It came in a see through white bag so I feel the dasher should have spotted the discrepancy.
> 
> Thinking about what I should rate the driver &#129300;. The resturant is getting a 3. It's a pricey place and I love the food so couldn't give it 1 star. Also another factor, may get the same driver in the future.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I had a McDonald's customer, same thing! It was a leave at door, and afterwards they texted me. Missing happy meal.

It was about a mile and a half and I just went and got it

&#128028; <-- yeah, I know... In my defense though, they had already pre-tipped a decent amount. So I take care of those customers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> I would make up for the missing meal by eating the driver :redface:


You wouldn't like it if I was the driver.
I'm not only tough ... I'm bitter.
Take a LOT of beer to wash ME down.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I ordered DD (DoorDash) and my daughters meal was missing. It came in a see through white bag so I feel the dasher should have spotted the discrepancy.
> 
> Thinking about what I should rate the driver &#129300;. The resturant is getting a 3. It's a pricey place and I love the food so couldn't give it 1 star. Also another factor, may get the same driver in the future.
> 
> Any suggestions?


He was hungry and ate it himself.
He's working for slave wages because you're too up your ass to cook or pickup the food yourself.
Get off your entitled ass and pickup food yourself, don't makes slaves do it for you for peanuts.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ghrdrd said:


> He was hungry and ate it himself.
> He's working for slave wages because you're too up your ass to cook or pickup the food yourself.
> Get off your entitled ass and pickup food yourself, don't makes slaves do it for you for peanuts.


So you're encouraging that everyone stop ordering delievery. Is that correct? Everyone must agree with you on this *UBER DRIVERS FORUM*.

Now do you know why I ordered delivery? Nope you dont. Do you know how often I cook at home? Nope you don't. You dont know anything. I suggest you ask more questions before saying nonsense. That way your response will be based on facts and not your imagination &#129335;‍♀


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Thinking about what I should rate the driver &#129300;. The resturant is getting a 3. It's a pricey place and I love the food so couldn't give it 1 star. Also another factor, may get the same driver in the future.


I can promise you the driver doesn't G.A.F. what you rate him. I never look at my dd rating. I have a 12% acceptance rate and I only know that because it flashes when they send me an order. Ratings? I'll be damned if I ever have my behaviour manipulated by an arbitrary rating when 99% of the time it's the restaurants F up.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I would certainly rate the restaurant_hole_ (keeping with the term "pax_hole_!") that shortchanged me, but possibly not the driver.

Some restaurants seal the bags they hand out (Del Taco does for instance, even the drinks) so the only way a driver can "check" anything is to either break the seals (not good) or latch onto the restaurant worker (remember, they're busy) and run down the list of ordered items one by one. (mind you, I have no idea what detail drivers see on their app)


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> So you're encouraging that everyone stop ordering delievery. Is that correct? Everyone must agree with you on this *UBER DRIVERS FORUM*.
> 
> Now do you know why I ordered delivery? Nope you dont. Do you know how often I cook at home? Nope you don't. You dont know anything. I suggest you ask more questions before saying nonsense. That way your response will be based on facts and not your imagination &#129335;‍♀


Yes, I encourage those drivers working for SLAVE wages under SLAVE conditions to stop immediately, and find a job that pays equitably. 
Do you not feel ashamed knowing you are promoting slavery? These guys get under $10/hours gross. Working full time they can;t even fa home - they have to stay in share houses with 8 to a room. Stop using slave labour. People are not at your beck and call. Get off your ass and do stuff yourself.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ValleyCockroach43892 said:


> I can promise you the driver doesn't G.A.F. what you rate him. I never look at my dd rating. I have a 12% acceptance rate and I only know that because it flashes when they send me an order. Ratings? I'll be damned if I ever have my behaviour manipulated by an arbitrary rating when 99% of the time it's the restaurants F up.


Wouldn't he get deactivated with a low rating?



ghrdrd said:


> Yes, I encourage those drivers working for SLAVE wages under SLAVE conditions to stop immediately, and find a job that pays equitably.
> Do you not feel ashamed knowing you are promoting slavery? These guys get under $10/hours gross. Working full time they can;t even fa home - they have to stay in share houses with 8 to a room. Stop using slave labour. People are not at your beck and call. Get off your ass and do stuff yourself.


Chill pill? &#128138;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Poor girl not wrong her food on the bag. Kids can be disappointed. Please talk to her so she understand that they made a mistake.


Ya know ... we gotta stop babying our kids.
Life is hard ... suck up.

"You know honey, I am not going to let you go hungry. Have I ever let you go hungry? Of course not. So, dry your tears and we will work on solving this problem. If this is the worst thing that happens to you today, you're going to have a great day. Here, eat my fries and we'll order you a new meal. People make mistakes, count on it."


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know ... we gotta stop babying our kids.
> Life is hard ... suck up.
> 
> "You know honey, I am not going to let you go hungry. Have I ever let you go hungry? Of course not. So, dry your tears and we will work on solving this problem. If this is the worst thing that happens to you today, you're going to have a great day. Here, eat my fries and we'll order you a new meal. People make mistakes, count on it."


I baby my daughter big time. But she is autistic. I just need to make sure she always knows how special she is to me and the love comes through. Just don't want her to misunderstand my intention. Shes good at follow directions for the most part.

With my son I ask him to do so much and can be pretty strict, especially if he whines. If he whines, he has to do more. But I need him to be strong and responsible to help his sister, especially when shes older. He gets jealous sometimes and thinks she gets more attention but I can explain things to him and pay close attention to make sure I dont leave him feeling less loved. Hes my first born and such a good, loving son. Okay I'm getting all sappy.


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Wouldn't he get deactivated with a low rating?


I guess. I do it on a very part time basis so never concerned myself with the ratings. If he gets deactivated you aren't ruining his life. I doubt one low rating will hurt him though.

With that being said I think the only time you should one star a driver is if it looks like he's driving around running errands before he drops your food off.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ValleyCockroach43892 said:


> I guess. I do it on a very part time basis so never concerned myself with the ratings. If he gets deactivated you aren't ruining his life. I doubt one low rating will hurt him though.


Your mindset is probably the more healthier way to look at things.

Im going to leave the transaction unrated. I think being a part of rideshare myself give the driver the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

driver is not allowed to open the bags . so in what way was it his fault?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Emp9 said:


> driver is not allowed to open the bags . so in what way was it his fault?


I thought driver was supposed to count the number of boxes. The boxes were visible. But apparently that's not the case.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I thought driver was supposed to count the number of boxes. The boxes were visible. But apparently that's not the case.


no because they could have 2 items in one box , so driver wouldnt know how many boxes it should be . we can only ask if everything is there and often the merchant has an attitude if we ask that.

i had gotten a bad rating for a missing topping in an omelete . lol as if i can open and check everything inside . some ppl just dont think.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I use to order food from a korean bbq place for 8 years and the owner ran the place and packaged the food and half the time cooked it as well. Not once in all the times I went there did she forget a single item.

Every place should have someone like that. Can't imagine it's that tough to find a detail oriented person to package the delieveries for drivers.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I use to order food from a korean bbq place for 8 years and the owner ran the place and packaged the food and half the time cooked it as well. Not once in all the times I went there did she forget a single item.
> 
> Every place should have someone like that. Can't imagine it's that tough to find a detail oriented person to package the delieveries for drivers.


you would be surprised how often i catch missing stuff , like chipotle salad dressing , almost every single time i have to tell them to put it in when i see a salad.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> One star, tip revoked. Period. Driver can take it up with the restaurant.


Customers like you should go and pick up your own food. The funny thing is usually the customers with that attitude are always the ones who tip $2. The customer that tipped $12, the one you would expect to be upset, is the one that will say don't worry about it I will get a credit back from Doordash and have a good day. How ironic our society has become.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I am doing uber eats, and when restaurant hands me bag thats it.
Out the door, to the car, to the address.
I do not check bags, other that to look at original order on app (sometimes) and see if weighs about the same.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Customers like you should go and pick up your own food.


Why? I ordered and paid in good faith; what was delivered was wrong? I should just call support and whine? I did amend my opinion later in this thread. I would certainly pull back the tip. I think only one app I use allows a tip directly to the restaurant, so that would go to zero. And no tip to driver. 
I should note, here, that I've never been shorted on an order. I pretip my orders, even tho UE doesn't show it to the driver; GH does.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> . Can't imagine it's that tough to find a detail oriented person to package the delieveries for drivers.


Really? Can't imagine that a company can't find a person to do a job like they give a shit when they paying them peanuts?
Wait.
This is a RS thread isn't it ... hmmm, that's what you guys do ALL THE TIME.



TCar said:


> I do not check bags, other that to look at original order on app (sometimes) and see if weighs about the same.


What you SHOULD do is count the damn french fries ... make sure that there's TWO pickle slices on that burger ... and .. no onions, right?
Then log that into your daily trip log, with the time of pick up and time of delivery.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Really? Can't imagine that a company can't find a person to do a job like they give a shit when they paying them peanuts?
> Wait.
> This is a RS thread isn't it ... hmmm, that's what you guys do ALL THE TIME.


You don't have to be an engineer or doctor to be detail oriented UB.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> You don't have to be an engineer or doctor to be detail oriented UB.


No.
But, its hard to give a shit when you're hungry, or worrying about being evicted, or wondering if your car has been repossessed yet.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Why? I ordered and paid in good faith; what was delivered was wrong? I should just call support and whine? I did amend my opinion later in this thread. I would certainly pull back the tip. I think only one app I use allows a tip directly to the restaurant, so that would go to zero. And no tip to driver.
> I should note, here, that I've never been shorted on an order. I pretip my orders, even tho UE doesn't show it to the driver; GH does.


To each his own. I'm just saying it would be better if most customers kept their $2 tip and list of complaints and picked up their own food to show us how easy it is.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> No.
> But, its hard to give a shit when you're hungry, or worrying about being evicted, or wondering if your car has been repossessed yet.


&#129318;‍♀ If they aren't happy, then work towards making a change. Nobody tied them to the restaurant with chains and forced them to work. You should always do your best.

I know sounds cheesy but I dont know how people can purposely do a half ass job and not give a shit. Don't people take pride in their work &#129320;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> &#129318;‍♀ If they aren't happy, then work towards making a change. Nobody tied them to the restaurant with chains and forced them to work. You should always do your best.
> 
> I know sounds cheesy but I dont know how people can purposely do a half ass job and not give a shit. Don't people take pride in their work &#129320;


Just had another callback myself, forgotten kids meal. This one I told her to contact GH. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Just had another callback myself, forgotten kids meal. This one I told her to contact GH. &#129335;‍♂


2 days in a row for you and both kids meals. Poor kids. Feed the children‼


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> 2 days in a row for you and both kids meals. Poor kids. Feed the children‼


Oookkay 
They never stop eating! &#128530;
Will cereal do? &#128523;


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Sometimes items are placed in the same tray. I’ve had that happen to me.

I know people want all of their food. That’s the most important thing but I don’t work at the restaurant. And I feel that even if the bag is open, people don’t want some stranger looking through their stuff. I have never even opened a pizza box myself.

I see 4 items on my list and 4 trays. That’s good enough for me. Drinks are the only thing I double check.

Chipotle is GRRRREAT at forgetiing chips and drinks. But they now seal their bags, so IDGAF. 

But I do hate when I can feel through the bag and know they forgot that stuff. It makes me feel guilty when I hand it to the customer.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> if most customers kept their $2 tip and list of complaints


.........and then there would be food only drivers here whining and crying there are no orders. If you don't do food orders and you don't mind getting it yourself that is your decision. Ridiculing others who enjoy and pay for the convenience is a troll move.

sheesh.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> .........and then there would be food only drivers here whining and crying there are no orders. If you don't do food orders and you don't mind getting it yourself that is your decision. Ridiculing others who enjoy and pay for the convenience is a troll move.
> 
> sheesh.


I don't take those orders anyhow unless Doordash supplements pay and takes a big loss by adding $6 to the $2 tip which is why they don't need those kind of customers. Then they complain about everything, want you to bring the food up 4 flights of stairs, call when you get close by, hand it to me during coronavirus, and rate you 1 star because the restaurant took too long.

As long as Doordash is willing to pay for it, I will continue to deliver. Otherwise the next driver is more than welcome.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> why they don't need those kind of customers.


.....those kind of customers. Oh, the paying customers.  nuff said.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> .....those kind of customers. Oh, the paying customers.  nuff said.


I expect to get paid for my services. Anyone who thinks it is ok for me to deliver a takeout food for a $2 tip which won't even cover fuel costs and think it is ok for doordash to make up the difference would better serve the community by picking up their own food.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

SHalester said:


> .....those kind of customers. Oh, the paying customers.  nuff said.


20% of customers bring 80% revenue and visa versa, so those kind of customers pain in the ass for any business.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I ordered DD (DoorDash) and my daughters meal was missing. It came in a see through white bag so I feel the dasher should have spotted the discrepancy.
> 
> Thinking about what I should rate the driver &#129300;. The resturant is getting a 3. It's a pricey place and I love the food so couldn't give it 1 star. Also another factor, may get the same driver in the future.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Rate, don't rate. Most experienced drivers don't give two  about ratings.

Just like with U/L, ratings aren't necessarily updated in real time, so the driver has no idea what or if you rated them.

If the restaurant screws it up, I'll take the hit if necessary. I'm not wasting my time interrogating a disinterested worker drone mindlessly saying everything's in there. I take a quick look in the bag, if I can, and that's about it.

If I figure out that a place routinely misses items, I stop accepting their orders.

The rating threshold for deactivation with DD is 4.2, so I'd have to have quite a few crappy restaurants missing items and/or crappy customers looking for a free meal to get that low. Not a problem where I deliver, so no worries for me.

I don't use the apps as a customer and rarely get delivery, but there aren't many things I would hold the driver accountable for. No insulated bag, missing drinks, hot pizza crooked in the car making all the toppings slide to one side.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Aww. It's a parental thing where we want to make sure kids eat, never want to see them hungry and seeing them cry because they didnt get food is so sad.
> 
> Luckily with my daughter she didn't realize anything was wrong. I just gave her my sandwhich and ate the leftovers (which was half) and a side salad. Usually when I make them food I dont make a plate for myself, I eat their left overs. Great way to prevent over eating.
> 
> ...


Mkang rule of thumb never eat anything kids touch &#128560;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Mkang rule of thumb never eat anything kids touch &#128560;


When I was pregnant with them, they pooped in my tummy. Can't get worse then that.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Rate, don't rate. Most experienced drivers don't give two  about ratings.
> 
> Just like with U/L, ratings aren't necessarily updated in real time, so the driver has no idea what or if you rated them.
> 
> ...


I feel like in order for me to be so nonchalant about my own rating, I'd have to be on some sort of medication.

I wasn't built that way. I won't get depressed over it, however a dip in the score triggers a need to fix the downrate response. So almost like a game/goal to get it back up by being the perfect ant.

This is good and bad. I think this mentality has always helped when I'm working any job. But sometimes it seems much more relaxing to not care about these details. Because you're right, it won't go down to 4.2 if you do what you're suppose too so unnecessary to spend any time thinking about it.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

:smiles:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> :smiles:


Wait...

Where were you around noon yesterday &#129488;


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Wait...
> 
> Where were you around noon yesterday &#129488;


:smiles:


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I feel like in order for me to be so nonchalant about my own rating, I'd have to be on some sort of medication.


Corporations have made rating systems a useless metric for us as employees/contractors. The gig corporations made them even worse.

I'd care if they actually meant anything or provided specific details that could lead to improvement..

If I were rating me as a driver, I'd give myself a 3 or 4 in a legit rating system. I pick up your food. I deliver your food. I say thanks and have a great day. That should pretty much be considered an average expectation.

5 star in delivery is set my table and light candles territory. 


Mkang14 said:


> Wait...
> 
> Where were you around noon yesterday &#129488;


He was probably eating a child's meal.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Driver gets a 5. Especially during these times. Dont penalize him because the restuarant fudged up. I personally, never check for all items. It's the restaurants job to get it right. Most bags come stapled anyway


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

I wouldn't hold it against the driver. Personally I look at it the same way I would UPS or Fedex. The driver's job is to deliver the package, not to check what's in it. 

I wouldn't want a driver opening the bag to look at my food, breathe on it or handle it. It doesn't make any difference if the bag is see through. Often there's no way of even knowing if the restaurant packed it correctly. Sometimes you know something is missing but when you say something the restaurant just insists no it's all there. Most have the attitude that they are never wrong.

I have tried to check the food at restaurants where I know they tend to leave things out or mix up orders. They don't want to be questioned by a lowly driver. If something is indeed missing they will ask the driver to wait while they cook it. The restaurant will probably give a thumbs down for your trouble, and so will the customer because it's late and the earlier portion of food is cold. It's a lose/lose situation for the driver all the way around. A lot of times if food is missing the driver will just cancel.

Sometimes restaurants leave out food because they literally don't have it. It could be something they ran out of, or maybe the menu changed and they didn't update that with the app company. They may or may not tell the driver the food is missing. If they tell me something is missing, I tell them to call the customer and work it out with them. Most don't want to do that, they just leave it for the customer to find out when they get the delivery. Sometimes I take care of it, but it usually turns into a huge hassle. 

Ratings are mostly meaningless. We may not even know who/where the low rating came from or why. It does not help us understand if we did something wrong or teach us how to do it better. We just get deactivated if we get too many. Drivers get wise to that and learn to cancel orders that have issues, avoid restaurants that cause problems, avoid neighborhoods or buildings that seem to have low satisfaction, or even avoid customers with names that sound iffy. So all it does is disincentivize drivers to complete orders and thus it slows down the service for everyone.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I ordered DD (DoorDash) and my daughters meal was missing. It came in a see through white bag so I feel the dasher should have spotted the discrepancy.
> 
> Thinking about what I should rate the driver &#129300;. The resturant is getting a 3. It's a pricey place and I love the food so couldn't give it 1 star. Also another factor, may get the same driver in the future.
> 
> Any suggestions?


5*, he brought you food. Don't be picky.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I use to order food from a korean bbq place for 8 years and the owner ran the place and packaged the food and half the time cooked it as well. Not once in all the times I went there did she forget a single item.
> 
> Every place should have someone like that. Can't imagine it's that tough to find a detail oriented person to package the delieveries for drivers.


Koreans are notorious for not missing items as far as I know (lived there for a third of my life). They excelled at customer service as well. They are also hard-working individuals who spend more time at work than at home (including on the weekends). It would help out us drivers as well if they had someone like that at each restaurant. Half the time I get an employee who is distracted, in a rush, or just doesn't give a crap.



Mkang14 said:


> I feel like in order for me to be so nonchalant about my own rating, I'd have to be on some sort of medication.
> 
> I wasn't built that way. I won't get depressed over it, however a dip in the score triggers a need to fix the downrate response. So almost like a game/goal to get it back up by being the perfect ant.
> 
> This is good and bad. I think this mentality has always helped when I'm working any job. But sometimes it seems much more relaxing to not care about these details. Because you're right, it won't go down to 4.2 if you do what you're suppose too so unnecessary to spend any time thinking about it.


The rating with UE really kind of got to me for a while. My wife and I are both people pleasers and when I would get a thumbs down I tried to analyze who gave it to me and why. A problem with this was that I never knew who gave me the rating or why they gave it to me. Uber didn't help much, giving me comments like "a little kindness goes a long way" or "items appear to be tampered with". I racked my brain only to guess that someone didn't like it that I tied their plastic bag shut (makes it easier to handle and hand off).
Long story short, I don't care much about the ratings anymore. It took way too much time and energy and I never really knew what I did wrong, if anything, and how to fix it. I also now decline a delivery if it appears it might not be worth it to me. Time brings wisdom I suppose.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Oh, sure, blame the driver. Because that's what we're about here on up.net.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Oh, sure, blame the driver. Because that's what we're about here on up.net.


7 people did say to downvote the driver. Sooooooo....


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> 7 people did say to downvote the driver. Sooooooo....


"What is right is not always popular. What is popular is not always right."

-Jesus (or someone else)


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> 7 people did say to downvote the driver. Sooooooo....


I don't even check my rating. I rather not know &#129335;‍♂
Did you get credit or a refund?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> I don't even check my rating. I rather not know &#129335;‍♂


My DD rating is good but slightly lower than my U/L.



Mkang14 said:


> 7 people did say to downvote the driver. Sooooooo....


But the poll isn't public so we have no idea who those 7 were -o:.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I don't even check my rating. I rather not know &#129335;‍♂
> Did you get credit or a refund?


Credit towards the next meal.


reg barclay said:


> My DD rating is good but slightly lower than my U/L.
> But the poll isn't public so we have no idea who those 7 were -o:.


There was actually 8. When I first started this thread I was thinking of voting 3 &#128586;. But I changed my mind. So those 7 (whoever they are) have some explaining to do. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Please contact Door Dash immediately at (888) 447-5594, we would like to resolve this matter. We truly understand that this can be frustrating and want to make sure that it is resolved. If there's anything else we can help with, please don't hesitate to reach out.

Best Regards,

Rohit


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I was one of the 12 that voted don't rate.



Mkang14 said:


> Credit towards the next meal.


Fast food for all UP members, courtesy of @Mkang14 &#127829;&#127839;&#127848;?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I was one of the 12 that voted don't rate.
> 
> Fast food for all UP members, courtesy of @Mkang14 &#127829;&#127839;&#127848;?


The day I use DoorDash to get fast food is the day I reevaluate my life.

How often do you get fast food requests?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> How often do you get fast food requests?


It depends what you consider fast food.

If you mean only BK, KFC, McDonalds etc, then I'd say around 30% in my area. If you include places like Chipotle, Jersey Mikes etc, then I'd say around 70%.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> The day I use DoorDash to get fast food is the day I reevaluate my life.
> 
> How often do you get fast food requests?


It's definitely more than half.. 75% maybe?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> It depends what you consider fast food.
> 
> If you mean only BK, KFC, McDonalds etc, then I'd say around 30% in my area. If you include places like Chipotle, Jersey Mikes etc, then I'd say around 70%.





doyousensehumor said:


> It's definitely more than half.. 75% maybe?


With all the fees and additional charges seems like such a waste to use it on fast food.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I use to order food from a korean bbq place for 8 years and the owner ran the place and packaged the food and half the time cooked it as well. Not once in all the times I went there did she forget a single item.
> 
> Every place should have someone like that. Can't imagine it's that tough to find a detail oriented person to package the delieveries for drivers.


Very few people have pride in their work. I have notice many Korean BBQ places are family run though so I would expect a little more pride there. I would guess the most detail oriented people that work at food places get promoted or leave for better opportunities. So chances are whoever is packing the food is a new-hire that doesn't know what they are doing, or someone who has already risen to their level of incompetency.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> With all the fees and additional charges seems like such a waste to use it on fast food.





doyousensehumor said:


> It's definitely more than half.. 75% maybe?


I shifted at different times between lunch hours (11am-2pm) and evening hours (6-9pm). Lunch was mostly office deliveries. Evening was more residential. Evening probably had more deliveries from proper restaurants.

Haven't driven for almost two months now. But office deliveries have probably disappeared here since then.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> With all the fees and additional charges seems like such a waste to use it on fast food.


95% of deliveries and rideshare is a blatant waste. Stuff and trips I would never spend my own money on. Frivolous spending is the backbone of it. Makes it sensitive to a recession too.



reg barclay said:


> Haven't driven for almost two months now. But office deliveries have probably disappeared here since then.


Started 2 months ago &#128513;. Office and other workplace deliveries are probably 3%, almost nonexistant


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> 95% of deliveries and rideshare is a blatant waste. Stuff and trips I would never spend my own money on. Frivolous spending is the backbone of it. Makes it sensitive to a recession too.


IMHO if most people spent money logically, then the economy as we know it would grind to a halt.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> IMHO if most people spent money logically, then the economy as we know it would grind to a halt.


Tell me about it. I've delivered single smoothies from Smoothie King


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Doordash is becoming the new Postmates


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> IMHO if most people spent money logically, then the economy as we know it would grind to a halt.


Yep.

Just imagine the financial repercussions if we only purchased based on need, not want.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Tell me about it. I've delivered single smoothies from Smoothie King


I've delivered things such as one drink or one bag of fries in the past. Got me a bit curious. But I guess if that's what people wanna do, it's their business. And it makes the delivery easier.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I ordered DD (DoorDash) and my daughters meal was missing. It came in a see through white bag so I feel the dasher should have spotted the discrepancy.
> 
> Thinking about what I should rate the driver &#129300;. The resturant is getting a 3. It's a pricey place and I love the food so couldn't give it 1 star. Also another factor, may get the same driver in the future.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Give the restaurant a 1 star for not providing your complete order. Give the driver 5 stars for delivering the package provided by the restaurant in a timely manner.



Judge and Jury said:


> Give the restaurant a 1 star for not providing your complete order. Give the driver 5 stars for delivering the package provided by the restaurant in a timely manner.


As the current joke states, we are just a guy with a car. Blaming drivers for restaurant mistakes is just stupid. Yesterday, I ran down the street and yelled at the Fed Ex driver because the vendor shipped me the wrong product. Stupid, right?


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

In case you missed it....
Order Popeyes


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Give the restaurant a 1 star for not providing your complete order. Give the driver 5 stars for delivering the package provided by the restaurant in a timely manner.
> 
> 
> As the current joke states, we are just a guy with a car. Blaming drivers for restaurant mistakes is just stupid. Yesterday, I ran down the street and yelled at the Fed Ex driver because the vendor shipped me the wrong product. Stupid, right?


that's exactly what I did. 5 ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ for the driver and $6 tip and 1 ⭐ For the restaurant. They fk up my order. Instead of a whole entree for 2 (came in a super flat bowl anyways rice and bread we got a little chicken and a lotta rice, rice and bread.

Took the door dash credit just to get the headache over with, *but it was a pretty steep credit, like 85% of total*. I didn't even ask for that, I just wanted to get a credit refund for the difference between the rice and entree and the entree pricing but it's telling me door dash makes enough $$ to eat this in credit and they're adapting the customer Policy that companies like amazon was built on (watching the amazon empire for class). Too tired to fight for the $5 diff when I got way more than that in credit.

Am super mad tho, ☹ I only got rice since there wasn't enough chicken for two.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

I'd say, in this situation, it's not the driver's fault. Since COVID-19, every single delivery I've received has been stapled/taped shut. Before COVID-19, bags would be stapled/taped shut in maybe one of every 100 orders. If you call DD, they will give you the option of a refund for the item(s) missing or they will reorder it for you. I normally don't rate deliveries anyway (though I should), but when a driver really messes up I will call DD and complain. There are three scenarios in which I've had to do this: driver never shows up (as in, doesn't show up to pick up the food or picks it up an hour after they are heading to the restaurant), driver hands me the wrong person's food and doesn't answer when I try to call them to come back (I've learned to check the receipt before walking away), or they delivered my food to the wrong address while insisting they dropped it off (street NAME is important, street number alone does you no good 🤣).


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'd say, in this situation, it's not the driver's fault. Since COVID-19, every single delivery I've received has been stapled/taped shut. Before COVID-19, bags would be stapled/taped shut in maybe one of every 100 orders. If you call DD, they will give you the option of a refund for the item(s) missing or they will reorder it for you. I normally don't rate deliveries anyway (though I should), but when a driver really messes up I will call DD and complain. There are two circumstances in which I've had to do this: driver never shows up (as in, doesn't show up to pick up the food or picks it up an hour after they are heading to the restaurant), driver hands me the wrong person's food and doesn't answer when I try to call them to come back (I've learned to check the receipt before walking away), or they delivered my food to the wrong address while insisting they dropped it off (street NAME is important, street number alone does you no good &#129315.


I called door dash way in the day and they offered only credit not refund on cc. It took a lot of &@)&(@;@ to get them to relent and refund me cash aka credit card refund not credit on app (esp since I didn't receive anything, not even a morsel of food).

I doubt it has changed much in that aspect and I would prefer to handle it in app then over the phone.

I had to cancel a cc over the phone and guess what, it's still there. The dum dum didn't close it and I could call back but now it's extended hold due to corvid so I'm not really in a mood. I can type 1000 posts on UP during the time I'm on hold (est to be 30-1hr) but obv time is precious.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Seems like a lot of drivers here never heard the term “measure twice, cut once.”

What’s so terrible in confirming the food is correct before taking it to the customer? Oh I get it, time is money, right? Gotta get back on the road to make the big bucks. :laugh:

You know what takes even more time? Having to go back because something was forgotten or having your tip down-adjusted because someone forgot a chicken sandwich.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Seems like a lot of drivers here never heard the term "measure twice, cut once."
> 
> What's so terrible in confirming the food is correct before taking it to the customer? Oh I get it, time is money, right? Gotta get back on the road to make the big bucks. :laugh:
> 
> You know what takes even more time? Having to go back because something was forgotten or having your tip down-adjusted because someone forgot a chicken sandwich.


Most of the deliveries I've gotten, the bags stapled shut though, and I think as a customer I would be more wary of a driver digging through my food with either gloves that have touched other surfaces possibility contaminated or their bare hands w/same scenario.

I don't blame the driver in this case. I blame the restaurant and the packer. they even stapled the receipt outside so I can see that my order is correctly given-1 chicken entree (because it advertised as enough for two) @ $18, rice @4 and bread @3.

plus the service fee, tip, total came to $35 w/o delivery fee bc that was free.

They credit me $30 when really I wanted refund of $5, because rice plate is $13.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Most of the deliveries I've gotten, the bags stapled shut though, and I think as a customer I would be more wary of a driver digging through my food with either gloves that have touched other surfaces possibility contaminated or their bare hands w/same scenario.
> 
> I don't blame the driver in this case. I blame the restaurant and the packer. they even stapled the receipt outside so I can see that my order is correctly given


I agree with you on situations like that and I definitely wouldn't want a driver's hands all over my food. I have received some orders with no stapled bag before but not often. Sometimes we'll get the order in a clear bag so it's easier to tell if something's missing.

One recent screwup I remember was when I ordered some wings from a hood spot (JJ's chicken and fish, lol) when the quarantine started. The driver calls me saying he's a few minutes away so I come outside. I see his car coming and he basically does a drive-by delivery lol. He had a woman in the passenger seat open up the insulated bag and I grab my food. I immediately notice there's no drinks and I ask for them. They tell me that the bag was all the restaurant gave them. The driver told me that he'll be back with the drinks and he returned fairly quickly.

I tipped him relatively well considering what was ordered but if he had looked at the order, he would have noticed that there was no way the bag he picked up had two 20 oz drinks in it. He cost himself more time and miles. In this case, he could have prevented the extra trip by confirming.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Seems like a lot of drivers here never heard the term "measure twice, cut once."


Not the best saying for this situation, but it's one that those actually putting the food in the bag should live by more than drivers.


ColdRider said:


> Sometimes we'll get the order in a clear bag so it's easier to tell if something's missing.


Unless containers are also clear it's still a guessing game. There is often more than one item in a container and I'm not opening the packaged food.


ColdRider said:


> I immediately notice there's no drinks and I ask for them. They tell me that the bag was all the restaurant gave them. The driver told me that he'll be back with the drinks and he returned fairly quickly.


Except for places that now put the drinks in the bag like McD's and Starbucks, missing drinks are the driver's fault IMO. I try to peak in the bag without breaking the seals if I see drinks listed.

In about 2000 deliveries, I've only gone back to a restaurant once. It was a menu I wasn't familiar with and there were 4 items and 4 packages. It turned out there were 2 missing items that were actually pizzas, lol. They weren't identified as pizza. It just said pepperoni on the item list. Figured it was pepperoni rolls or something since package count = item count. I specifically asked the guy handing me the food if that was everything and as always received the disinterested affirmative response.

One other time on a Wendy's order, they no longer had whatever special frosty/shake flavor that was offered. I'm not going to sit in a drive-thru line twice and I'm not going to sit there holding up the line trying to reach the customer. I ordered an alternate flavor and when I got to the guy's house, explained the substitution and the situation. I told him I'd buy it from him if the person it was for didn't want it. His kid actually preferred my choice.  That type of situation is why I usually avoid the order and pay thing, an option which shouldn't exist IMO.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Not the best saying for this situation, but it's one that those actually putting the food in the bag should live by more than drivers.
> 
> Unless containers are also clear it's still a guessing game. There is often more than one item in a container and I'm not opening the packaged food.
> 
> Except for places that now put the drinks in the bag like McD's and Starbucks, missing drinks are the driver's fault IMO. I try to peak in the bag without breaking the seals if I see drinks listed.


The saying is probably not the best fitting for these situations, I agree but it basically boils down to verifying before committing. (I'm an engineer, I don't cut a damn thing but I still love this saying lol.)

I know the people working at restaurants sometimes care very little to double-check the order is correct. As a customer, I make it a point to check when I pick up my orders. They can roll their eyes and sigh all they want but I have caught their mistakes more often than not.

All I'm saying here is that some may not be so kind and blame the restaurant instead of the driver. Yes, we get it, it's _not your job_ to make sure the order is correct but you may save yourself a headache by just asking the person at the counter to make sure it's all there.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

ValleyCockroach43892 said:


> I can promise you the driver doesn't G.A.F. what you rate him. I never look at my dd rating. I have a 12% acceptance rate and I only know that because it flashes when they send me an order. Ratings? I'll be damned if I ever have my behaviour manipulated by an arbitrary rating when 99% of the time it's the restaurants F up.


Dashers can't get penalized for missing/incorrect items any more. The customer can leave a negative rating but it will be deleted within 24 hours. Just had it happen to me. I only care about customer rating so I can get Drive catering orders


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I called door dash way in the day and they offered only credit not refund on cc. It took a lot of &@)&(@;@ to get them to relent and refund me cash aka credit card refund not credit on app (esp since I didn't receive anything, not even a morsel of food).
> 
> I doubt it has changed much in that aspect and I would prefer to handle it in app then over the phone.
> 
> I had to cancel a cc over the phone and guess what, it's still there. The dum dum didn't close it and I could call back but now it's extended hold due to corvid so I'm not really in a mood. I can type 1000 posts on UP during the time I'm on hold (est to be 30-1hr) but obv time is precious.


I think I've received credits when food has been missing (which I'm fine with), but when I call, they generally try to convince you to accept a re-delivery instead. Most of the time, I've taken the second option. I haven't tried to call DD during COVID-19...but, every time I called in the past they answered immediately. I agree with you that the app is preferable when possible, but when you want to resolve something in a less black/white way it's easier to do it via phone - especially if it could be resolved if they contact the driver about a wrong delivery. Usually I call when I want my tip back because my food wasn't delivered (wrong address or received someone else's order) - that can't be done in-app on DD. I prefer UberEATS in this respect as you can change the tip up to an hour after delivery (I haven't had to remove or decrease a tip for UE, usually I increase it). DD seems to have more issues with delivery in my market, at least from my experience. &#128513;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I think I've received credits when food has been missing (which I'm fine with), but when I call, they generally try to convince you to accept a re-delivery instead. Most of the time, I've taken the second option. I haven't tried to call DD during COVID-19...but, every time I called in the past they answered immediately. I agree with you that the app is preferable when possible, but when you want to resolve something in a less black/white way it's easier to do it via phone - especially if it could be resolved if they contact the driver about a wrong delivery. Usually I call when I want my tip back because my food wasn't delivered (wrong address or received someone else's order) - that can't be done in-app on DD. I prefer UberEATS in this respect as you can change the tip up to an hour after delivery (I haven't had to remove or decrease a tip for UE, usually I increase it). DD seems to have more issues with delivery in my market, at least from my experience. &#128513;


Nah this was pre covid maybe like a couple years ago? I'm a huge orders person since I do not cook (bf cooks I clean) and so uber eats, DoorDash (used when they first came out and offered credit for every order on next order just bc), post mates, try caviar, grub hub, etc... done em all.

Doordash at that time had a queue of 144 or soemthing crazy for chat. I dont think I called in much except once, and that was for the credit card refund (no item delivered) and not credit.

there's a _huge_ difference between getting a credit and getting your cc refunded.

I rarely complain but I agree their service really sucked for awhile there. And so I just stopped using them.

took them up recently because only certain restaurants are on door dash vs uber eats otherwise I would just do uber eats or actually go to the restaurant. But as of now, &#128517; gotta just put up with them I guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Nah this was pre covid maybe like a couple years ago? I'm a huge orders person since I do not cook (bf cooks I clean) and so uber eats, DoorDash (used when they first came out and offered credit for every order on next order just bc), post mates, try caviar, grub hub, etc... done em all.
> 
> Doordash at that time had a queue of 144 or soemthing crazy for chat. I dont think I called in much except once, and that was for the credit card refund (no item delivered) and not credit.
> 
> ...


The issue with the credit it that it can take them weeks to refund you to your credit card, but a credit to your account is immediate. I think that once they did refund my card and it took forever. Pre-COVID-19, I ordered delivery 10+ times a week, so a credit got used either same day or next day. &#129315; I was down to zero, but I'm now back up to 3-5 times a week.

I use DD primarily (have the DashPass), then UberEATS. I used to use GrubHub years ago, but I haven't tried in a long time. Used Postmates once or twice. Jimmy John's has the best/fastest delivery, but obviously that's just for them...which is too bad...&#128513;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The issue with the credit it that it can take them weeks to refund you to your credit card, but a credit to your account is immediate. I think that once they did refund my card and it took forever. Pre-COVID-19, I ordered delivery 10+ times a week, so a credit got used either same day or next day. &#129315; I was down to zero, but I'm now back up to 3-5 times a week.
> 
> I use DD primarily (have the DashPass), then UberEATS. I used to use GrubHub years ago, but I haven't tried in a long time. Used Postmates once or twice. Jimmy John's has the best/fastest delivery, but obviously that's just for them...which is too bad...&#128513;


Why would I care if it takes weeks? It doesn't but I'm not busting near my credit limit (gaw I hope not) and I am not in a hurry to spend again with them.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I immediately notice there's no drinks and I ask for them. They tell me that the bag was all the restaurant gave them. The driver told me that he'll be back with the drinks and he returned fairly quickly.


Drinks don't show up in the UberEATS app on our end. So, you can't blame the driver for that either. With DD, it's easy to check that. And I believe this is the most commonly missed item.

Sometimes I'll look at the stapled receipt. Five Guys doesn't show the drinks on that. So, they sometimes forget them.

Also, they won't all give you the receipt. I had a BK order like that, but had already looked at their screen, so I asked them for it. I believe all those orders are done on the BK app.

But drinks is definitely something I do my best to check for.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Why would I care if it takes weeks? It doesn't but I'm not busting near my credit limit (gaw I hope not) and I am not in a hurry to spend again with them.


Because then you need to monitor your credit card to make sure you actually get the refund...unless you trust them. &#129315; I'm not worried about credit card limits either...I've got about $100k of available credit on my credit cards. &#128513;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Because then you need to monitor your credit card to make sure you actually get the refund...unless you trust them. &#129315; I'm not worried about credit card limits either...I've got about $100k of available credit on my credit cards. &#128513;


 always log in constantly and having worked at banks, yeah, I'm ok with that.

about 100k is impressive but I never look at that tbh. I just know my main drivers: amex charge card so no cl, delta @ 44k.

the others are about 20-30k in CL and I have four other cards. I like having one of each: amex, Discover, mc and visa &#128513;


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> always log in constantly and having worked at banks, yeah, I'm ok with that.
> 
> about 100k is impressive but I never look at that tbh. I just know my main drivers: amex charge card so no cl, delta @ 44k.
> 
> the others are about 20-30k in CL and I have four other cards. I like having one of each: amex, Discover, mc and visa &#128513;


What's funny is that I have one Discovercard and a few Visas. I've never had a MasterCard (though I was tempted by the marketing genius of "...for everything else there's MasterCard" from yesteryear) and the only Amex I had was a company card that I had to return when I left that company. I've been tempted to get an Amex and MC just to round out my fleet as well. &#129315;


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> The saying is probably not the best fitting for these situations, I agree but it basically boils down to verifying before committing. (I'm an engineer, I don't cut a damn thing but I still love this saying lol.)
> 
> I know the people working at restaurants sometimes care very little to double-check the order is correct. As a customer, I make it a point to check when I pick up my orders. They can roll their eyes and sigh all they want but I have caught their mistakes more often than not.
> 
> All I'm saying here is that some may not be so kind and blame the restaurant instead of the driver. Yes, we get it, it's _not your job_ to make sure the order is correct but you may save yourself a headache by just asking the person at the counter to make sure it's all there.


I tried to do that tonight at a Mexican restaurant and the lady just turned and walked away. I looked through the bags as best I could and matched everything I recognized (there were a couple items I was pretty certain weren't drinks, but I didn't really know what they were).


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

So I've always been under the impression that dashers are responsible for counting the items. Remembered why. Because my friend worked DoorDash for several months, years ago and told me he had to count the items 🤔. I'm guessing this was a old rule?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> So I've always been under the impression that dashers are responsible for counting the items. Remembered why. Because my friend worked DoorDash for several months, years ago and told me he had to count the items &#129300;. I'm guessing this was a old rule?


Nah... realistically, without sugar-coating it, (my market, the orders I take, and the way I do them):

~75% orders are stapled, taped, or knotted shut. 
Most places have utensils/condiments put away because of the virus situation.

DD has a checklist. The checkbox for all items must be checked before marking picked up. I blindly select all of them, usually without even reading them. W2'er already has drinks by bag, 95% of the time prefilled.

For unsealed bags, this "list" and "number of items" doesn't necessary correspond to the number of items in bag. Some foods are combined, or separated. I don't know what the hell is in the bag, and to put it bluntly, nor do I care. It is in and out. Clear the call ASAP, to get to the next one.

I see no other drivers doing inventory. Exception was a lady driver I've run into 3 times now, making a big scene, holding up the line, giving the employee a hard time, when everything was in the bag the whole time.

Two Examples tonight: 
DD @ Denny's. I walk in, one jumbo bag on counter. I only say "doordash, Jenny". Attendant says This is it. I grab the unsealed bag without even looking inside. I am not riffling through all the styrofoam boxes to see what's inside.

Next DD run was mexican food. Employee says 5 min wait. I hop on UP and laugh at some posts. Meanwhile, I have GH on too. I reject 3 little fares, then get a good one, good pretip, overlays the DD route almost perfectly. Right after I accept, mexican food is ready. It is an unsealed bag again, I just grab-n-go. Next door is my GH pickup.

Missed items are probably 1-in-50. Customer can text/call me, I just apologize and blame the resturant or app. I let them deal with DD 5 star customer service.

1 star rating to me? Meh. I honestly DRGAF. I don't check my rating. It serves no purpose for me.

Litterally, all we do is pick up bags on a counter, and take them to someone's doormat. That's it. Let's be honest, there is no pride in that. Closest thing to pride would be the cherry-picking and double booking. I do not purposely screw over the customers, if I catch a missing item, great.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Nah... realistically, without sugar-coating it, (my market, the orders I take, and the way I do them):
> 
> ~75% orders are stapled, taped, or knotted shut.
> Most places have utensils/condiments put away because of the virus situation.
> ...


When did you start doing DD?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> When did you start doing DD?


When the virus stuff started.


----------

